# White Horse



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Not the pigeon. But a good story about the genetic mutation of white in a family of thoroughbreds here in KY where I live.

http://bit.ly/aLvJNB


The Thoroughbred colt, like his father, is pure white, one of the few that have descended from the founding line of those originally birthed on Lexington's Patchen-Wilkes Farm, the ones with the surprising one-in-a-100-million mutation that made hard-bitten horse enthusiasts turn in adoration, made the immutable Jockey Club change their books and made equine geneticists go into overdrive.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting read! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Interesting, Funny how the such odd things come to this earth.


----------

